# Chris Paul's motto: 'I hate losing more than I like winning'



## girllovesthegame

> LOS ANGELES -- The on-court demeanor hasn't changed, New Orleans Hornets guard Chris Paul wants people to know.
> 
> Paul's in-game countenance, a perpetual scowl, isn't anything new, isn't a reflection of any dissatisfaction he might feel as New Orleans has broken away from the starting gate with a 2-4 record as it struggles to formulate the kind of seamless chemistry that comes naturally to teams that have played together longer than two weeks.
> 
> "There's no frustration. I'm fine, " the two-time All-Star and one-time league MVP runner-up said before the Hornets departed for a three-game West-Coast road trip that begins tonight here in Staples Center against the defending champion Los Angeles Lakers. "The only thing is I just want to win. It's not like everyone is blowing it up to be.


More


----------

